# Leiterbahn vom Motherboard leicht zerkratzt?



## Nyuki (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,wie der Titel schon sagt ist mir gestern was ganz dummes passiert.Bin hinten mit dem Schraubenzieher an 3 Leiterbahnen so sag ich das mal dran gekommen und habe ca 1mm die Leiterbahnen zerkratzt.Blaues Board ich sehe eine weisse stelle nun dort.Ich kann ins Bios konnete aber noch nix installieren da meine SSD noch nicht da ist.

Was wird evtl passieren?


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Oktober 2010)

Das du etwas durchtrennt hast und dadurch etwas nicht funktionieren wird.


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man ein Bild hätte, könnte man eher einschätzen, wie schlimm es ist


----------



## Nyuki (14. Oktober 2010)

hab eins
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7671/dsci0178.jpg


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (14. Oktober 2010)

Ein besseres Foto wäre nicht schlecht. Mainboards sind grundsätzlich zum Schutz lackiert. Bestimmt ist nur der Lack beschädigt. Abhängig ist der Schaden von der Kratzertiefe und wohin die Leiterbahn führt (Northbridge-CPU/RAM, Onboard Sound/LAN etc...). Beobachte einfach den Alltagsbetrieb und probiere alles aus. Für einen ersten Stabilitätstest würde ich einfach Prime95 mindestens eine halbe Stunde im "Blend"-Test  laufen lassen. Dann kannst Du noch die Funktion der Onboard-Komponenten einzeln testen... ich erinnere auch nochmal an ein besseres Foto...  Mich würde brennend interessieren wo die betroffenen Leiterbahnen hinführen!


----------



## Nyuki (14. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn irgend nur "eine" leiterbahn beschädigt wär könnnte man das mir prime95 rausfinden?


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe meinen vorigen Post weitergehend editiert.


----------



## Nyuki (14. Oktober 2010)

leider schaffe ich kein besseres bild mehr die 3 Bahnen davon 2 laufen zu einem 2 Kondesator und einer ins nirgendswo  leider ist schon alles verbaut fehlt nur noch ssd also unter dem kratzer sehe ich silber kleinen punkt


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (15. Oktober 2010)

Dann lass' Prime95 im Blend-Modus min. eine halbe Stunde laufen. Wenn es keine Fehler gibt -> dann ist für CPU und Ram ein fehlerfreier Betrieb auf diesem Mainboard höchstwahrscheinlich gewährleistet. Anschliessend kannst Du falls erforderlich die Onboard-Komponenten, Steckplätze usw. prüfen.


----------



## Nyuki (15. Oktober 2010)

omfg das Licht im Zimmer....Ok Ich sehe jetzt eine einen kleinen 0.1mm Kupferpunkt unter der Leiterbahn wenn ich genauer hingeschaue fürt der weiter 0.1 mm (bei der gleichen leiterbahn) weiter mit leicht angeratzen Lack und mini 0.001 Kupfer Punkt.Der kratzer geht weiter zur zweiten Leiterbahn wo ich einen 0.001mm mini Kupfer Punkt sehe.Die  dritte Leiterbahn ist sehr sehr dünn und man sieht das der Lack 0.05mm ab ist aber man sieht kein Kupfer.
Ich hoffe es nicht nicht all zu schlimm.


----------



## Eiche (15. Oktober 2010)

wenn die Leiterbahn noch intakt sind einfach mit Lack über pinseln um Kurzschlüsse zu vermeiden


----------



## Nyuki (15. Oktober 2010)

was für Lack? Nagelack?Da hab ich von genug hier


----------



## Eiche (15. Oktober 2010)

bin mir nicht sicher da Acryllack nicht seht Temperatur beständig ist


----------



## Lexx (15. Oktober 2010)

hast eine lupe zur hand.. ?


----------



## Nyuki (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich hab eine grosse Lupe


----------



## hwk (15. Oktober 2010)

Warte einfach bis die SSD da ist und Teste das System dann Umtausch ist sowieso nicht mehr drin, du scheinst ja gute Augen zu haben, wenn du 0,01mm Punkte oder 0,001mm Punkte siehst!


----------



## Nyuki (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja mit der Lupe sieht man ja kleine Details.Bring alles nichts muss wohl warten


----------



## Nyuki (15. Oktober 2010)

mir ist ein gutes Bild gelungen,mit der Lupe
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/8040/dsci0189u.jpg


----------



## Lexx (15. Oktober 2010)

Nyuki schrieb:


> Ja mit der Lupe sieht man ja kleine Details.Bring alles nichts muss wohl warten


und ob eine leiterbahn (bähnchen) dann tatsächlich so verletzt ist,
daß der kontakt getrennt ist, sieht man mit der lupe.

würde mir mal ein von dvd bootbare linux besorgen
und damit die funktionen des rechners testen.

besteht noch kontakt, die leiterbahn mit mamas nagellack zupinseln.
(wobei der einwand mit der temparatur.. da hab ich keine ahnung)
ist sie verletzt, es gibt auch reparaturkits für sowas.

und das nächste mal legst du ein tuch darunter, oder pappe, oder schaumstoffstückerl

zum bild: sieht echt übel aus. und nach 2 kratzern, nicht einen.

sind es "kratzer" oder "stampfer", also mit oder ohne bewegung?


----------



## hwk (15. Oktober 2010)

Naja soweit ich das erkenne, ist größtenteils nur der Lack über den Leiterbahnen weg, d.h. ich denke schon dass das Board noch funktioniert, wie gesagt testen, hab da schon schlimmeres gesehen^^, da wurden 2 leiterbahnen mit ner Schraube schön zusammengedreht


----------



## Nyuki (15. Oktober 2010)

keine Stampfer.Kratzer , mit dem blossen Auge schwer zu erkennen.ich hab noch die überreste vom Lack.kein Kupfer dabei


----------

